# Jewlery display case



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well not a big fancy project in fact I had 2 days from start to finish including the finish to get her done but was well worth it after the thank you I got. Now this is what woodworking is all about.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

daryl - very nice and as you said - that is what woodworking is all about. Making something that someone really likes. You did a great job on the project...:thumbsup:


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job man! looks very nice.

Off topic, My wife wants to ask if you know the name of the paint color on the wall of the first pic. 
She has been looking for the right shade of green for our bathroom for months. She really likes that shade. 

thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daryl that's nice. Small projects are no less demanding than big ones especially when you are always striving for perfection as I know you do from seeing your past work. 

But you aren't getting off that easy. You have to tell a little more than that! There's obviously a story behind this even if it is just a last-minute birthday gift. Spill the beans man. :yes:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, I surrender:laughing: 
When I bought the mirrors for my recent Mirrored coat rack I had a couple left. I plan on building another coat rack for us but only need 2 so that left 1 so decided to build the Jewelry display for our granddaughters Birthday. It is Fine grain fir all dadoed and glued with a step Dado at the back to accept the Mirror and 1/4" mdf back. The drawers are lined with dense foam with knife cuts so she can put her rings in there instead of just drooping them in there lose. I wiped the unit down with thinner to raise the grand and sanded with 220 grit then one coat Polyshades Royal Walnut and wiped it down after 10 minutes, the next day I sanded with 600 grit and I applied one coat of Poly. I can't beleive how this little project was such center of attention with the girls at her party.
Thanks everone for the kind words.
*Wierd Woody Sorry but that color was made up of a few different colors but I suggest you print that picture out and take it to your local Ben Moore to try to match it. I will see if I have another pic with a little more color and send it to you.*
I did not realise you could not send a attacment through private messages so send me your email, I found a couple more pics for you with that color.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

daryl in nanoose said:


> I can't beleive how this little project was such center of attention with the girls at her party.


They are I know. That's why I wanted the story - thanks for sharing it. 

I made my uncle a CD case for his 70th birthday this has been 12 years or so app. This was when CDs were the state of the art music media. It was a simple little CD case with the dovetail splines in it. Nothing fancy. Ash box with hinged flip-top and walnut splines. It was oooohed and aaawwed over the whole steenking time. This is crazy but he said he was going to single it out and mention it by name in his will. :huh: 

I seriously doubt he did. I would be flabbergasted to find out that he did. He is still kicking but in poor health. If you saw it you would say "Huh? Mention it iun his will?" Those little gifts _"handmade in his shop!"_ gives them alot of pride becasue most people don't receive gifts like that. Anyway, I knew, from experience, when I saw your post here that there was a happy girl there I figured it was her birthday. :thumbsup: 

Don't be like me and not have a little branding iron, and then sign and date it when you give a gift to family. That makes it an heirloom that won't eventually "get lost" down the line. I need to order a brand too.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Don't be like me and not have a little branding iron, and then sign and date it when you give a gift to family. That makes it an heirloom that won't eventually "get lost" down the line. I need to order a brand too.


Great idea, where would one get one of these branding irons?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I will Google it, but back in the early 90s like early early 90 or 91 I got to know a former nasa engineer who was a woodworker and was exasperated to find out there was only one company nationwide at that time who made them for the little guy and the prices were outrageous.
He started a company from scratch making them it was named "Brand New". 

I will google and see if he is still kicking. He was more fun than a barrel of monkeys to yak with on the phine. I ordered one and lost it (or it got stole with my Leigh doevtail jid and Kehoe jig most likely) and have never replaced. it. 

Time for us to go on a hunt. If the guy is still kicking i should re-intorduce myslef and let him know about our forum. He might want to place an ad here. A branding iron is something 99% of us would like to have but do not.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I googled it myself and found all kinds but I think I will get one from Rockler. They want 69.99 for 2 lines 20 charcters a line torch heated which sounds good to me.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work Daryl!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know the prices and haven't called him yet but I think I will stick with Paul. 

Nothing against Rockler I order stuff from them too but I always choose a mom and pop operation when I can. :thumbsup: 

*BrandNew*


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

I have to agree with TT on the mom and pop operations. I am from the incredibly small town of Bingham, Me and you will NEVER find a chain store that can come anywhere close to the quality of service that I would receive from the small stores back home. If they didn't have they would get it, and imagine an auto parts store that would give a 16 year old kid 500 bucks of parts on store credit with no interest, or a gas station that will let the same kid (me) charge a month's worth of gas at a time. This wasn't too long ago and luckily Bingham is remote enough that they won't be driven out by the damned corporate monstrosities. One of the few things i miss from that ol logging town.........


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, Ma and Pa company's can be the best way to go. I would buy from these places all the time but most of the time the price is out of this world or there is nobody around. I have orderd my Banding iron from the Brand New Industries " Thanks TT".


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I got my branding iron yesterday and after a couple tries works really good. Thanks again TT for the link.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey I like it! I'm glad you're happy with it I would hate to have referred you and you ended up being unhappy. 

Thanks for the update. :thumbup1:


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

So how about posting the link??? 

I already have one, but I would like to find one that I can put on the date. I don't know where, but I have seen them where you can change the date. I have had mine for some time now. I opted to go with the non~electric. They will last a lifetime as opposed to the electric ones that wil eventually burn out. But that's just my preference.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

BRAND NEW Branding Irons


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

The link is above in TT's previos post but here it is again. I was looking through there cataloger and I think they have interchangeable characters.
http://www.brandnew.net/


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Ha Ha you beat me to it TT lol


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

it's about time I am usually the one a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

lucas.j.dunton said:


> I have to agree with TT on the mom and pop operations. I am from the incredibly small town of Bingham, Me and you will NEVER find a chain store that can come anywhere close to the quality of service that I would receive from the small stores back home. If they didn't have they would get it, and imagine an auto parts store that would give a 16 year old kid 500 bucks of parts on store credit with no interest, or a gas station that will let the same kid (me) charge a month's worth of gas at a time. This wasn't too long ago and luckily Bingham is remote enough that they won't be driven out by the damned corporate monstrosities. One of the few things i miss from that ol logging town.........


 
Well it's a small world...Lucas..

My sis lives in Saco, Me. She has lived with her family @ many other places in Maine for the better part of 18 years.

I know exactly what you mean but small towns there. Especially anything north of Portland.

All of Maine is still very open.

Love the lobster pounds with those fugly but quite useful wood crates.

There's tons of mom and pop places there and tons of small townsquares with very open spaces.

Man I'm dying to go back there for a few days this Summer.

If you think some parts of Florida are lazy then you should be more in a lazier lifestyle in most of Maine.
I was in Acadia National Park a few years ago and thought a summer home round those parts would be alright with me.


----------

